# Jessica Alba: Körperdouble für 'Sin City 2'



## beachkini (14 Okt. 2012)

Jessica Alba verlangte ein Körperdouble für ihre Nacktszenen in 'Sin City 2'.​
Die US-amerikanische Schauspielerin ist nach zwei Schwangerschaften nicht mehr mit ihrer Figur zufrieden und wollte in freizügigeren Szenen des Streifens deshalb unbedingt ersetzt werden. ''Sie war niedergeschmettert als die Dreharbeiten losgingen und sie ihren ursprünglichen Körper nicht zurück hatte, also erklärte sie den Produzenten, dass sie ein Körperdouble haben wolle'', enthüllt ein Informant gegenüber der Zeitschrift 'Life and Style'. ''Ihr Körper ist unglaublich, aber für sie ist er nicht gut genug. Sie hat Kohlenhydrate gestrichen und trainiert zwei Mal täglich nach dem 'P90X Ab Ripper'-Programm, aber sie ist trotzdem nicht zufrieden.''

Um nicht zu stark ans Essen zu denken, soll sich die Hollywood-Schönheit zudem häufig einer Zigarette bedienen. ''Sie raucht in letzter Zeit sehr stark, um ihren Appetit in Schach zu halten'', weiß der Insider außerdem zu berichten. ''Jessica hatte in ihrer Jugend mit einer Essstörung zu kämpfen und wenn sie unter Druck steht, für eine Rolle gut auszusehen, kann sie in dieses Verhalten zurückfallen.''


----------



## Bahamamamas (14 Okt. 2012)

Danke für Jessica


----------



## tallenbea (14 Okt. 2012)

Als ob's nicht sowieso wieder eine eher kaschierte Nacktszene geworden wäre.
Ich hätte aber trotzdem lieber das Original gesehen als irgendein Double.


----------



## Death Row (14 Okt. 2012)

Bodydouble? Das soll wohl ein Witz sein!


----------



## Punisher (15 Okt. 2012)

bei so einem Körper ein Double ist gar nicht nötig


----------



## GoldCobra (15 Okt. 2012)

Hauptsache Sin CIty 2!


----------



## comatron (15 Okt. 2012)

Vielleicht braucht sie auch ein Braindouble ?


----------



## chris85 (15 Okt. 2012)

Wann kapiert sie denn endlich das sie fantastisch aussieht, und an Erotik durch die Schwangerschaften nur gewonnen hat. Mein wer schaut den bei soner heißen Milf weg, ohne double gäb es sicher noch einige mehr die den Film ansehen würden.


----------



## kloxi (16 Okt. 2012)

krasse sache, dabei sieht sie doch echt super aus ?!


----------



## imogspielen (17 Okt. 2012)

bei dem Body gibt es gar kein double, der besser aussieht


----------



## mace (19 Okt. 2012)

ich freu mich schon auf sin city 2, aber ohne double ist er 1000%ig besser.


----------



## Kuschelkatz (24 Okt. 2012)

GoldCobra schrieb:


> Hauptsache Sin CIty 2!



so siehts aus!
Ob nackt oder nicht, bei dem Film gehts mir voll und ganz um die geile Story und die Effekte. Freue mich sehr drauf!!!


----------



## Mitch01 (4 Nov. 2012)

top für sin city 2, bei ihr spielt sich wohl eine verkehrte welt im kopf ab


----------



## lordlukas007 (24 Nov. 2012)

Sie hatte IMMER schon Body Doubles, auch in dem einen Film, bei dem man kurz ihre nackten Brüste sieht, war es nur ein Double. Hat sie in einem Interview bestätigt. Die Frau verstehe wer will.


----------



## k0tak (9 Sep. 2013)

nooo, i wanna see her real body


----------



## pool21 (14 Jan. 2014)

Danke :thx:


----------

